# Muscle bikes, fresh finds



## marius.suiram (Feb 11, 2018)

Got these today.
All in need of love.
I want to do find them new homes. So, I am interested in originality and evaluation, if anybody can help. 
Thanks.

1. Hawthorne
The seat has the clamp broken.




 

 

2. Huffy Cheater Slick



 

 

3. JC Penney Swinger I


----------



## madsapper (Feb 11, 2018)

The Swinger is a huffy made short frame bike that may have had a seat change. Cheater slick looks original, although it may have had a seat change as well.  The Hawthorne is actually a Rollfast badged for Montgomery Wards.  It looks like someone added some Kent or Royce Union cranks, gooseneck and bars.  None are big dollar, but all three are cool!


----------



## marius.suiram (Feb 11, 2018)

madsapper said:


> The Swinger is a huffy made short frame bike that may have had a seat change. Cheater slick looks original, although it may have had a seat change as well.  The Hawthorne is actually a Rollfast badged for Montgomery Wards.  It looks like someone added some Kent or Royce Union cranks, gooseneck and bars.  None are big dollar, but all three are cool!




Thanks.
Define "big dollar", please.
Do you think the Cheater is a 67...68?


----------



## marius.suiram (Feb 11, 2018)

Looking on eBay, I found a 1967 Huffy add for sale, with the Cheater Slick with a seat like the one on my bike. But the add is white/black.
Of course I will check tomorrow the serial number.


----------



## Paul R (Feb 11, 2018)

these are great! bread and butter bikes that we all rode while we envied the kids with schwinns etc..lol  I rolled on a kmart all pro.... I went looking for it last fall but it was gone..


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 11, 2018)

Cheater Slick is also a Huffy built bike. The Troxel seat looks 1966-67. There is a serial # database out on the www somewhere.


----------



## hashbrown (Feb 11, 2018)

Very cool bikes. .. I'd love to have found that cheater slick!


----------



## marius.suiram (Feb 11, 2018)

Any idea the period of time when the Cheater was produced?


----------



## madsapper (Feb 12, 2018)

There should be a number on one of the rear drop outs on both the huffy and the swinger.  Check it out and post the first three digits of each here, and we'll let you know what year they are.  Guessing, but I would say 67 or 68 on the cheater slick and 70 on the swinger (swinger has reflective decals on the fork).


----------



## marius.suiram (Feb 12, 2018)

Huffy 8H000xxx
Swing 1H198xxx
Ward E988xx


----------



## madsapper (Feb 12, 2018)

Yup, 68 Cheater Slick and 71 Swinger.  I have not had any luck decoding Rollfast/ Hawthorne stuff.  Maybe someone here?


----------

